# проблемы с pc пользователей



## Doctor (12.12.2019)

Здравствуйте, что то непонятное за ночь произошло с компами. Есть домен на windows server 2008r2, около 150 компов на разных операционных системах. Многие юзеры просто блокируют комп и уходят. 
Когда уходили вчера вечером было все нормально, а когда пришли утром начались странности. У тех у кого был открыт outlook, соединение разорвалось и аутлук потребовал заново ввести учетные данные. Если перезапустить Outlook то все работает штатно. Но хочется все таки разобраться что произошло. Только вот где искать проблему? Попробовал прошерстить логи своего компа. Там такое от источника *CProCtrl*:



> Ошибка проверки контрольной суммы. Файл: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininet.dll. Причиной ошибки может быть обновление операционной системы или некорректная установка КриптоПро CSP.  Обновите контрольные суммы с помощью кнопки "Пересчитать хэши" в панели КриптоПро CSP на вкладке "Дополнительно" или пересчитайте контрольную сумму библиотеки в реестре, запустив с правами администратора: start cpverify -addreg -file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininet.dll"
> ------------
> Ошибка проверки контрольной суммы. Файл: C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypt32.dll. Причиной ошибки может быть обновление операционной системы или некорректная установка КриптоПро CSP.  Обновите контрольные суммы с помощью кнопки "Пересчитать хэши" в панели КриптоПро CSP на вкладке "Дополнительно" или пересчитайте контрольную сумму библиотеки в реестре, запустив с правами администратора: start cpverify -addreg -file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypt32.dll"
> ---------------
> Ошибка проверки контрольной суммы. Файл: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\kerberos.dll. Причиной ошибки может быть обновление операционной системы или некорректная установка КриптоПро CSP.  Обновите контрольные суммы с помощью кнопки "Пересчитать хэши" в панели КриптоПро CSP на вкладке "Дополнительно" или пересчитайте контрольную сумму библиотеки в реестре, запустив с правами администратора: start cpverify -addreg -file "C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\kerberos.dll"





> Обработчик правил сообщил о сбое попытки активации корпоративной лицензии.
> Причина:0xC004F074
> AppId: 0ff1ce15-a989-479d-af46-f275c6370663, SkuId: 6bf301c1-b94a-43e9-ba31-d494598c47fb
> Триггер: TimerEvent





> Не удается найти описание для идентификатора события 0 из источника gupdate. Вызывающий данное событие компонент не установлен на этом локальном компьютере или поврежден. Установите или восстановите компонент на локальном компьютере.
> 
> Если событие возникло на другом компьютере, возможно, потребуется сохранить отображаемые сведения вместе с событием.
> 
> ...



Подскажите что еще посмотреть? :titanic:Щас еще в exchange поищу...


----------



## UEF (12.12.2019)

Смотрите журналы на exchange. Если там ничего нет то проверяйте работоспособность и логи локальной сети


----------



## Doctor (12.12.2019)

exchange ставил обновления, но я нашел кое что поинтереснее


----------



## Doctor (12.12.2019)

Решил зайти и проверить контроллер домена, не проходит проверка *SystemLog и **DFSREvent*



> За последние 24 часа после предоставления SYSVOL в общий доступ
> 
> зафиксированы предупреждения или сообщения  об ошибках.  Сбои при
> 
> ...



ip адреса это серверы dns пересылки, провайдерские короче


----------



## UEF (12.12.2019)

Давайте вывод со всех контроллеров домена 


```
[B]dcdiag /q[/B]
```


----------



## GoodWIN (12.12.2019)

проблема с репликацией sysvol


----------



## Anatoly (12.12.2019)

*Проверить наличие общего ресурса SYSVOL*

Возможно вручную проверить ли совместно SYSVOL или запустить следующую команду, чтобы проверить каждый контроллер домена с помощью команды net view :

```
For /f %i IN ('dsquery server -o rdn') do @echo %i && @(net view \\%i | find "SYSVOL") & echo
```

*Проверить состояние Репликации DFS*

Чтобы проверить состояние репликации DFS на контроллерах домена, могут отправлять запросы WMI. Все контроллеры домена в домене для репликации SYSVOL общей папки можно запросить посредством WMI:

```
For /f %i IN ('dsquery server -o rdn') do @echo %i && @wmic /node:"%i" /namespace:\\root\microsoftdfs path dfsrreplicatedfolderinfo WHERE replicatedfoldername='SYSVOL share' get replicationgroupname,replicatedfoldername,state
```
Значения «state» может быть любым из следующих:
0 = не инициализирован
1 = инициализация
2 = начальная синхронизация
3 = автоматическое восстановление
4 = обычный
5 = ошибка

*Проверьте конфигурацию актуализации контента*

Определите, вызвана ли репликация DFS актуализации контента защиты на контроллеры домена. Содержимого свежести включена в Windows Server 2012 (и более поздних версий) контроллеров домена по умолчанию, но может также включать вручную в Windows Server 2008 и 2008 R2 серверы.

Чтобы оценить актуализации контента при включении, параметр MaxOfflineTimeInDays будет присвоено 60. При отключении актуализации контента MaxOfflineTimeInDays равным 0. Чтобы проверить MaxOfflineTimeInDays, выполните следующую команду:

```
wmic.exe /node:%computername% /namespace:\\root\microsoftdfs path DfsrMachineConfig get MaxOfflineTimeInDays
```

Чтобы запросить все контроллеры домена в домене, введите следующую команду:

```
For /f %i IN ('dsquery server -o rdn') do @echo %i && @wmic /node:"%i" /namespace:\\root\microsoftdfs path DfsrMachineConfig get MaxOfflineTimeInDays
```

Для каждого контроллера домена, для актуализации контента оценка, если событие 4012 идентификатор, указывающий, что репликация папки была остановлена, поскольку сбой репликации дольше, чем параметр MaxOfflineTimeInDays вошел в репликации DFS.


----------



## UEF (12.12.2019)

https://support.microsoft.com/ru-ru...oubleshoot-missing-sysvol-and-netlogon-shares


----------



## Doctor (12.12.2019)

за это спасибо!


----------



## Lenny (14.12.2019)

Хорошая инфа. Вот теперь ясно как понять что репликация не работает


----------

